# Introduction



## Sage (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi,
Would love to move to USA, our daughter married a lovely American guy and they now have a beautiful daughter of their own. She hasn't yet taken citizenship. 
I am qualified in Childcare and hubby Quality Assurance, any tips or advice on the best way to go about this would be much appreciated.
Many thanks.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Sage said:


> Hi,
> Would love to move to USA, our daughter married a lovely American guy and they now have a beautiful daughter of their own. She hasn't yet taken citizenship.
> I am qualified in Childcare and hubby Quality Assurance, any tips or advice on the best way to go about this would be much appreciated.
> Many thanks.


Welcome!

As soon as daughter takes US citizenship, you're good to start. The paperwork for an immigrant visa takes around 9 months or so, and she can file to get it started as soon as she walks out of the naturalization ceremony. An immigrant visa gives you permenant residency on arrival (aka green card) with the right to live and work here indefinitely.

As your daughter is married to a USC, she can file for naturalization 90 days before the third anniversary of becoming a permenant resident (either conditional or full). In most places naturalization is taking 6 months or less. There are no great issues about holding dual UK-US citizenship -- I'm one myself!


----------



## Sage (Oct 19, 2010)

*Pleased to meet you*

Thank you for your speedy and easily understood answer. It seems that many people either want to make things seem more difficult than they need to be or find it impossible to speak in simple English - I can only assume especially with some of the companies offering their services they are after making money.
On another note what area of the US are you currently living in.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Sage said:


> Thank you for your speedy and easily understood answer. It seems that many people either want to make things seem more difficult than they need to be or find it impossible to speak in simple English - I can only assume especially with some of the companies offering their services they are after making money.
> On another note what area of the US are you currently living in.


Plain English has yet to make it to these shores! The best options for the paperwork are either to use a US immigration attorney or DIY -- don't use "visa companies". If you don't have a complicated case, DIY is quite common. Give yourself a few weeks of study to get hold of the basic concepts -- you can't manage them all in a single reading.

I'm in Arizona, the pariah state!


----------



## valerie0789 (Oct 18, 2011)

hello sage, I am new to this site and everything about moveing overseas. so i do not have much information on the process involved, but however I do know with you being expierenced in child care you will find that it is in very high demand even with a poor economy. Most places have very long waiting lists and high costs deposits to just get your child in a day care.


----------

